# Problème iCloud et l'identification à deux facteurs



## Clément1802 (16 Mai 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

Moi c'est Clément, 21 ans, étudiant en électrotechnique et depuis ancien possesseur d'un iPhone 6 qui m'a été dérobé (et avec violence en + pour couronner le tout)

Mon problème est :

Je me suis fait voler mon iPhone 6 ce week end par trois types qui me sont tombé dessus. Une fois chez moi j'ai fait tout le nécessaire en déposant une plainte etc etc. J'ai ensuite grâce au prêt d'un iPhone 5 à un ami à moi pu me reconnecter à mon icloud sans problème, modifier mes mdp etc. Je n'ai pu localiser mon iphone car il est "déconnecté" mais j'ai quand même activer le mode perdu et l'effacement de données qui ne pourra prendre effet qu'à la prochaine connexion de mon iphone 6 à internet.

Ce soir, voulant me connecter à mon compte iCloud, j'ai rentré mes codes comme d'habitude et l'identification à deux facteurs est apparue me disant que j'allais recevoir le code sur mon appareil comme je l'avais fait hier mais là, j'ai reçu un message sur mon iphone (le 5 en prêt) qui est celui-ci : 







Donc mon iphone volé se trouve à paris ! Et étant donné qu'il doit être encore lié à mon iCloud, je pense que c'est pour ça que je reçois ce message. Et comme je ne clique pas sur autoriser, de peur, je ne peux recevoir mon code pour l'identification à deux facteurs pour pouvoir me connecter de mon côté.

Dois-je cliquer sur autoriser lorsque ce message apparaît ? Mes données personnelles risquent-elles d'être vulnérables ? Que dois-je faire ?

(Désolé pour ce pavé, je juge utile d'être clair dans les explications) 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## moderno31 (16 Mai 2017)

Hello,

Pour moi il faut passer par AppleID afin de déclarer un nouvel appareil. C'est de cette manière que fonctionne l'authentification à 2 facteurs, si je ne me trompes pas. 
https://appleid.apple.com/#!&page=signin
L'as-tu fait ?


----------



## Clément1802 (16 Mai 2017)

moderno31 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pour moi il faut passer par AppleID afin de déclarer un nouvel appareil. C'est de cette manière que fonctionne l'authentification à 2 facteurs, si je ne me trompes pas.
> https://appleid.apple.com/#!&page=signin
> L'as-tu fait ?




Oui je l'ai déja fait hier, et là justement c'est pareil que lorsque j'essaie de me connecter sur iCloud, le même message apparaît que la photo que j'ai jointe précédemment.


----------



## moderno31 (16 Mai 2017)

Ta réponse est pas claire.
Tu peux refaire le film avec les étapes  ?
Combien de comptes iTunes tu as ?

A mon avis faut faire le tour de tous tes accès Apple (iTunes, iCloud, AppleID, Localiser...) pour bien s'assurer que l'ancien téléphone est bien le bon.

Quand tu te connectes sur iTunes les n° de séries sont tous les mêmes ?
Tu as connecté le nouveau iPhone sur iTunes avec le même compte ?


----------



## Clément1802 (16 Mai 2017)

moderno31 a dit:


> Ta réponse est pas claire.
> Tu peux refaire le film avec les étapes  ?
> Combien de comptes iTunes tu as ?
> 
> ...



Hier j'ai bien utilisé AppleiD pour l'iPhone 5 de prêt, et j'ai ensuite pu accéder à mon compte iCloud afin d'essayer de localiser etc.

Quand j'essaie de me connecter sur chacun de mes accès apple, je rentre le même identifiant et le même mot de passe pour chacun d'entre eux et le même message apparaît à chaque fois me disant qu'un appareil utilise le même identifiant a proximité de Paris.

Tandis qu'hier oui, j'ai bien connecté le nouvel iphone sur itunes pour y intégrer ma sauvegarde, avec le même compte.


----------



## moderno31 (16 Mai 2017)

Clément1802 a dit:


> iPhone 5 de prêt


Pourquoi tu veux configurer un iPhone de prêt si c'est pas le tient ? Je ne comprends pas là.
Le n° de série du téléphone de prêt doit être déjà utilisé ailleurs ou réservé pour des services d'administration..


----------



## Clément1802 (16 Mai 2017)

moderno31 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu veux configurer un iPhone de prêt si c'est pas le tient ? Je ne comprends pas là.
> Le n° de série du téléphone de prêt doit être déjà utilisé ailleurs ou réservé pour des services d'administration..



C'est l'ancien iPhone d'un ami que j'ai en prêt, et qui était complètement vide lorsqu'il me l'a donné hier, et dans lequel j'ai rentré ma config car je ne sais pas combien je vais le garder, sans réponse de mon assurance pour en racheter un


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2017)

Le fait que tu soit géo localisé près de Paris ne veut pas forcément dire que c'est ton ancien iPhone qui est là bas. 

J'ai moi même remarqué que j'étais localisé sur un Mac mini (que je ne possède pas) prêt de Paris. 

Je ne comprend pas comment un système comme ça peut être autant dans les choux puisque normalement il est censé aider et non désinformer.


----------



## r e m y (17 Mai 2017)

Le système d'authentification à 2 facteurs d'Apple est complètement dans les choux quand il s'agit d'indiquer d'où tu te connectes et avec quel type de Mac. 
Il indique quasi systématiquement une localisation "près de Paris" pour tous les Français et très souvent avec un Mac mini (quel que soit e Mac utilisé). 

C'est du travail d'amateur scandaleux pour une fonction qui se veut de securité!


----------



## Wizepat (17 Mai 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Le fait que tu soit géo localisé près de Paris ne veut pas forcément dire que c'est ton ancien iPhone qui est là bas.
> 
> J'ai moi même remarqué que j'étais localisé sur un Mac mini (que je ne possède pas) prêt de Paris.
> 
> Je ne comprend pas comment un système comme ça peut être autant dans les choux puisque normalement il est censé aider et non désinformer.



Effectivement l'authentification à 2 facteurs à de gros problèmes de localisation. Néanmoins, si tu cherches à te connecter avec un nouveau ibidule sur ton compte, il est normal que tu reçoives cette notification. Dans ce cas tu l'accepte. Si au contraire tu ne connectes aucun nouvel appareil, dans ce cas tu la refuses. Ça serait paradoxal que ton voleur et toi fassiez la même manip au même moment, sachant que lui ignore ton mdp.
Comme dit précédemment, ne te fis pas à la localisation annoncé.


----------



## J83 (17 Mai 2017)

Il ne faut pas faire attention à ça, leur système n'est pas au point. J'habite à Toulon et j'ai toujours reçu la notification me localisant à Paris.


----------



## pickwick (20 Juin 2017)

La localisation est déduite des adresses IP c'est pour cela que cela n'a pas grand rapport avec la localisation géographique.
Sinon quelqu'un sait il s'il faut utiliser aussi le mot de passe spécifique sur un PC avec Outlook  en utilisant un compte mail iCloud ?


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2017)

pickwick a dit:


> La localisation est déduite des adresses IP c'est pour cela que cela n'a pas grand rapport avec la localisation géographique.
> Sinon quelqu'un sait il s'il faut utiliser aussi le mot de passe spécifique sur un PC avec Outlook  en utilisant un compte mail iCloud ?



La localisation sur la base des adresses IP est beaucoup plus précise que ce qu'indique cette page AppleID. L'adresse IP nous situe là où se trouve le concentrateur du FAI auquel on est relié (donc à quelques km de chez soi tout au plus). Si Apple n'est pas foutu de nous localiser mieux qu'à 600 km près et n'arrive même pas à identifier le modèle de Mac se connectant, ils feraient mieux de ne rien indiquer, plutôt que ces infos totalement farfelues qui inquietent en semblant indiquer un accès frauduleux à son compte! Sur une page dédiée à la sécurisation de son compte, c'est le comble!

Pour la deuxième question, oui, il faut creer un mot de passe d'application pour se connecter à son compte iCloud depuis Outlook sur PC.


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> La localisation sur la base des adresses IP est beaucoup plus précise que ce qu'indique cette page AppleID. L'adresse IP nous situe là où se trouve le concentrateur du FAI auquel on est relié (donc à quelques km de chez soi tout au plus). Si Apple n'est pas foutu de nous localiser mieux qu'à 600 km près et n'arrive même pas à identifier le modèle de Mac se connectant, ils feraient mieux de ne rien indiquer, plutôt que ces infos totalement farfelues qui inquietent en semblant indiquer un accès frauduleux à son compte! Sur une page dédiée à la sécurisation de son compte, c'est le comble!
> 
> Pour la deuxième question, oui, il faut creer un mot de passe d'application pour se connecter à son compte iCloud depuis Outlook sur PC.


Il faut noter que si on utilise un VPN, la localisation a de fortes chances d'être imprécise (parfois je me connecte à Londres pour suivre un match de rugby retransmis par la BBC... )


----------



## othmanId (15 Février 2018)

S.O.S !!!!!
je viens de deconnecter mon Icloud de mon tel, et quand j'ai voulu l'ouvrir une autre fois,
 ils m'ont demandé de faire entrer le code de validation (code de 6 chiffres),
 mais le probleme c'est que le numero du telephone que j'ai utilisé 
dans la configuration de mon compte est expiré .. que dois-je faire pour recuperer mon icloud ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (15 Février 2018)

Bonsoir, 
Tu peux obtenir un code de validation.
Voir fiche Apple 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915


----------

